# Front 3 point and PTO



## haydust (Mar 2, 2019)

I want to add a 3 pt and PTO to the front of my MX 285. Does anyone have any experience with aftermarket set ups? I am struggling to even find someone that sells the stuff. Thank you for any guidance.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I bought a JD 6420 last year with a LaForge front 3pt & pto setup on it. I didn't plan to use it so I removed it and sold it to a fella in Oregon. Looks like they may have something for your CaseIH as well. https://www.laforgegroup.com/en/case-ih


----------



## haydust (Mar 2, 2019)

Thank you, I will give them a call. Google has been failing me!!


----------



## Onthayman (Jun 13, 2019)

https://www.zuidbergna.com/
These guys make a nice unit also.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Take a look at Zuidberg as well. The PTO part of the deal will be at least as big a deal both for installation work and up front cost.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

haydust said:


> I want to add a 3 pt and PTO to the front of my MX 285. Does anyone have any experience with aftermarket set ups? I am struggling to even find someone that sells the stuff. Thank you for any guidance.


I have a Zuidberg. So far so good. There's a guy in PA who may have a used unit, if that would help with your budget. Phaerus Hurst, HTR tractor. The man has more used Red iron than you can look at in a whole day. Lots of euro tractors with front 3point. He knows them inside & out. <a>717-445-6720</a>. Good man.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

JD, can the arms of your Zuidberg tilt laterally? As in can they allow the implement to tilt sideways relative to the tractor like a rear 3 point can? I asked Zuidberg about this and they said no. Then later I got in conversion with someone on agtalk that said yes. I'm confused. My OEM CIH front 3 point can tilt laterally.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm probably not understanding you correctly. It's a problem that I have not being a real farmer. Do you mean the hitch angles side to side, like a "float"? No

The hitch arms stay fixed with the tractor. Tractor on a 10 degree hillside, hitch is also 10 degrees.

But I'm probably misunderstanding what you're asking.


----------

